# fishing n. pike



## kvernum3 (Aug 8, 2005)

I Ai am a realatively nre fisherman to northern pike and i was wondering what the most effective way to catch them from shore is,, is it just plain a plain old worm or a spoon or meppps or spinner bait,, or what???


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

K -

It all depends on the time of year...as summer starts to fade, you should see them more active up in the shallows. Try a smelt rig under a bobber, or a jig and a minnow worked along the shoreline. If you're trolling, find cooler water and run spoons or cranks along the weedline. In winter, I like to use tip-ups with trebles or quick-strike rigs.

The IN-FISHERMAN Handbook for Pike is a great resource for getting the basics and then some down on angling for esox, so check out Ebay or Half.com for some used versions.

There's a few articles on this site, and if you search the web or your library you'll come up with some good articles and books on the subject. Good luck and tight lines.


----------

